# rsync: mkstemp .. failed: Permission denied (13)

## pingoo

Ho un problema con l'aggiornamento:

```

...

rsync: failed to set times on "/usr/portage/app-dicts/aspell-cy": Operation not permitted (1)

rsync: failed to set times on "/usr/portage/app-dicts/aspell-da": Operation not permitted (1)

...

```

Non so se sia stato causato dal fatto che stavo usando portage 2.2_rc21, ora ho fatto il downgrade. Fatto sta che dovrebbe essere a causa dei permessi:

```
 ls -l /usr/portage/

totale 415

drwxr-xr-x  37 root    root     1072 16 mar  2008 app-accessibility

drwxr-xr-x 179 root    root     5200 12 gen 22:08 app-admin

...

drwxrwsr-x   7 root    portage 13840 17 gen 17:48 distfiles

drwxr-xr-x   4 portage portage  8712 17 gen 17:08 eclass

...

```

Ho risolto cambiando il proprietario come suggerito quà

```

chown -R portage:portage /usr/portage

```

Oltre a segnalare la cosa, mi piacerebbe avere conferme sulla soluzione adottata, non avendo mai fatto caso a chi fosse prima il proprietario.

----------

